# Afghanistan and India Sign Partnership Agreement



## AWP (Oct 17, 2011)

I think we had a thread on this that was lost during the upgrade and I remember Karzai making comments about working with India, but not this.

This is pretty big when you think about it. It also warms my heart and makes me consider a few "private moments" to celebrate this historic agreement.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-15161776



> India is a major player in Afghanistan and has already pledged $2bn (£1.3bn) in assistance.
> 
> The pact is believed to include an Indian commitment to increase its training of Afghan security forces, including the police, although Mr Singh made no reference to that in his press conference remarks.
> 
> The prime minister said that the two countries had also signed two agreements relating to Afghanistan's energy requirements which represented "a new dimension in economic relations" to enable Kabul to integrate more effectively with the Indian economy and other economies in South Asia.



Indians in Afghanistan to train the locals? Yeah...PK will not like this development one bit. I also suspect the "energy requirements" mean that India is about to go head-to-head with the Chinese for the country's resources.

This is rather significant.


----------



## Dame (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, this is just yummy. Not a word I use for news very often, but this really is.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> PK will not like this development one bit.



Thats what I was thinking, pretty much need to go on and take the fight to Paki from all sides or get the fuck out of there. This will be real bad for that region IMHO...

ETA: the real bad part being increased TB support from the Paki's.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 17, 2011)

In the other thread I predicted it would have been a feint from Karzai to leverage more from PK, which was wrong and I'd like to retract that.

This is really interesting for a couple of reasons. The first reason is that India is actually getting of their arses and getting some direction in their foreign policy. The second is that it helps to remove PK's "strategic depth" that they enjoyed (one of the main reasons they're involved in AF). The third is that it's a rebuilding of that old India/Pashtun friendship.


----------



## Manolito (Oct 17, 2011)

AStan has many deposits of Tantalum and the US has no high grade deposits. Los Alamos has discovered a way to combine Tantalum with graphite and make a very hard substance. ( reported to be harder than my wifes heart). This Tantalum is a big deal in the production of cell phones and other electronic devices.
Free does that mean AStan would eventually get a nuclear program from India? 
Australia is our friend producing much of the Tantalum we use in the US. However this metal has fueled the Congo war and caused over 5 million deaths.
Than You Australia


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 17, 2011)

Eh? Why would the Indians give Afghanistan a nuclear program? That will never happen.


----------



## QC (Oct 17, 2011)

I must make a minor point here that terrorism defeats itself eventually. I'd like to see the eventual score card when some Punjabis get put onto the mix there.


----------



## Manolito (Oct 17, 2011)

I would guess Spit that they want to get closer to Pakistan. India has always wanted something between them and India I think.


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't see the Afghans having a nuclear anything anytime soon: bomb, family, etc.

This makes sense, and is a huge blow to PK, because of history as well...not just current events. "Back in the long-long ago" there was India and Afghanistan; this "Pakistan" nonsense didn't come about until 1947. When you read about the Anglo-Afghan wars and the past leaders of Afghanistan they are all Pashtuns. That's who the Brits largely fought, both in modern day Afghanistan and Pakistan. In the context of the past, the agreement returns them to the status quo in an emotional sense, but now there' an economic and military angle to consider. It marginalizes PK. Now, if PK pushes Afghanistan too hard they'll have India making froendly diplomatic reminders to stop bothering India's new friend.

This could/ probably will push PK towards China....not a bad thing if the US allies with India.

The wildcard here...well, one of two, is Karachi. India's aid isn't going to go through PK, not openly, so they'll have to push it down from the Stans. The lack of a shared border or port for AFG complicates things. Imagine the first time an Indian convoy from Karachi to Kabul is ambushed and looted inside PK.

The other wild card is Iran. They've stepped up their supply of weapons to the locals and are never predictable in any sense.

Any way, right or wrong that's my take on things....all before my first cup of coffee. :)


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree with 90% of your post, except the bits about PK becoming closer to China (since they're already really tight; there's not much more they can advance in that relationship). The other is how they'll get the aid to Afghanistan.

Now, I put on my robe and wizard hat...

If we look at a map of North West India we can see three things physically in the way of getting to the various Stans- China, Pakistan and Pakistan held/occupied Kashmir. As you said, though, they'll find it extremely difficult to get the aid in. But if you consider that the aid might be simply in cash or expertise it's much more simple because they can just fly in.


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I agree with 90% of your post, except the bits about PK becoming closer to China (since they're already really tight; there's not much more they can advance in that relationship). The other is how they'll get the aid to Afghanistan.
> 
> Now, I put on my robe and wizard hat...
> 
> If we look at a map of North West India we can see three things physically in the way of getting to the various Stans- China, Pakistan and Pakistan held/occupied Kashmir. As you said, though, they'll find it extremely difficult to get the aid in. But if you consider that the aid might be simply in cash or expertise it's much more simple because they can just fly in.



I agree. I guess to clarify my point about PK-China, it almost forces them to become inseperable now. It isn't a done deal, you can always pull back from the brink, but they went from good friends and roommates to BFFs or in-laws.

India could purchase the material aid in Europe or Russia and have it shipped south. If I were a Singh that would be my song. (I need more coffee for that last line)


----------



## Vat_69 (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...iplined-beheading-Taliban-Thank-God-side.html

more of this please.  Thanks India.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 18, 2011)

India putting the Ghurkas or a Punjabi regiment up there would be nice but unlikely


----------

